# Elbow swollen and sore



## Jada (Sep 21, 2018)

So yesterday i was doing triceps and i always use the 90lb
EZ curl bar laying down on a flatbench, basically skull crishers. I knew yesterday I dominated it because it felt light and I've been using this weight  for months and decided to come up and use the 100lbs, i was doing 6-7 reps. Well today my right elbow seems swollen and a little sore, it's a tad bigger than my left.. any reason why this happened?  I'm not worried but at the same time would like to know how to probably prevent this from happening if possible. My left elbow is normal and doesn't have no soreness etc. Thanks


----------



## Jin (Sep 21, 2018)

Because you did it doggy style. You done fukked up your elbow. Ain’t that some shit.


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2018)

That movement destroys my elbows. Just take some time off from them and you'll be fine. 
or
It could be "Doggy revenge" elbow like Jin said.


----------



## Jada (Sep 21, 2018)

LMFAO. OK cool


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 21, 2018)

Lmfao 
10char


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2018)

time off should do it.


----------

